# Man Flu



## Benwaa (Feb 22, 2017)

Sometimes, and only sometimes, i wish i had a woman so i could have man flu instead of this bastard cold


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Benwaa said:


> Sometimes, and only sometimes, i wish i had a woman so i could have man flu instead of this bastard cold


You guys are all softies; my sincerest condolences :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[taking my coat and running ......]


----------



## kentaudiman (Jun 12, 2017)

A couple of years ago I had a cough I couldn't shake, went to the Gp, had some antibiotics, still couldn't shake it, a few more test, turns out it was Hodgkins Lymphoma


----------

